# Aquecimento global aumenta risco de pedras nos rins



## Mário Barros (16 Jul 2008 às 13:05)

*Estudo: Aquecimento global aumenta risco de pedras nos rins*

Um estudo realizado por cientistas norte-americanos sugere que a subida das temperaturas globais pode causar um aumento no número de pessoas afectadas por cálculo renal. 
Segundo o estudo, publicado na revista científica Proceedings of the National Academy of Sciences, o aquecimento global poderá intensificar a desidratação, considerado um dos principais factores de risco de pedras nos rins.

Os investigadores estimam que, até 2050, o aumento da temperatura poderá causar um acréscimo de 30% nos casos de pessoas que sofrem de pedras nos rins - ou seja, entre 1,6 milhões e 2,2 milhões de novos casos de cálculo renal.

«Este estudo é um dos primeiros exemplos do aquecimento global causando uma consequência directa na saúde dos seres humanos», afirmou Margaret Pearle, que liderou o estudo. 

De acordo com os pesquisadores, o aumento no número de casos de pedras nos rins aumentará numa área dos EUA conhecida como o «cinturão do cálculo renal» - área do país onde as temperaturas são mais elevadas e que compreende os Estados do Alabama, Arkansas, Florida, Geórgia, Louisiana, Mississipi, Carolina do Norte, Carolina do Sul e Tennessee. 

In: Diário Digital



O que eu me ri com isto  é o que eu digo, qualquer dia a queda de cabelo é culpa do aquecimento global.


----------



## Paulo H (16 Jul 2008 às 14:42)

Realmente Mário, estes cientistas americanos têm tempo para estudar tudo e mais alguma coisa!! 

Por analogia, os povos berberes do Deserto do Sahara fartam-se de sofrer dos rins devido à chamada "geada Islâmica" (Jihad) e a falta de água..

Eu não sou médico e muito certamente estou errado, mas.. à primeira vista, algumas das consequências do aquecimento global deveriam ser:

- Desmineralização, falta de concentração, caimbras musculares

Com longas exposições ao calor, obriga-se a beber mais água, logo perdem-se mais sais e electrólitos do corpo humano, a tendência deveria ser a descalcificação óssea..

Mas pronto, não sou nenhum entendido, embora com alguns conhecimentos na área de saúde no liceu..


----------

